# Tiny's Growing Up Thread



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This is just one really nicely put together little filly! I, am enjoying all the pics and commentary, but I'm a horse person. Have you thought about her registered name yet? I always have a hard time finding the right name for the paperwork. I find they usually name themselves for barn names, but the "official" name is what gives me trouble. 

She's so cute! I just can't wait to see her growing up, they do it so fast!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I have been playing around with registered names, the two I like best right now are Girl Dun Pining and Sparks Nu Jubilee. I think I'm leaning towards jubilee. But if anyone has suggestions I always need help!


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

I like Jubilee! The name of one of the longest running stage shows here in vegas.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Sparks Golden Glitter

I like Jubilee


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I like both of those names but I like Jubilee the best. Looking forward to all the pics of this pretty baby.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well tiny is 8 days old today! Her bottom teeth just came in last night and she is quite proud of them and munching everything. Mom is being awesome and isn't afraid to attack anything besides people. Sparks just got bred today and will ovulate early tomorrow morning, hopefully tiny will have a new sibling start growing soon!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know anything about breeding horses, so maybe this is a dumb question, but, you just rebred the mama, right? she will ovulate right after giving birth???
will being pregnant affect her lactation?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

tinyliny said:


> I don't know anything about breeding horses, so maybe this is a dumb question, but, you just rebred the mama, right? she will ovulate right after giving birth???
> will being pregnant affect her lactation?


Mares go into a foal heat and ovulate 7-9 days after having the baby. Breeding on a foal heat can be tricky because conception is decreased by 50% due to the uterus still being large and streched from the pregnancy and the cervix hasn't really started to close yet so there isn't that protection against bacteria. So having all this in mind there are a LOT of factors you have to consider before breeding. The big ones are the mares condition, how difficult the foaling was, if all the fluid is out of the uterus, if there was a lot of bruising, the condition of the placenta from the previous foal, if the cervix was damaged and if you want your mare for foal out almost a month earlier than she did this year. Luckily for me my mare was a perfect candidate. I am risking having a December baby but with my future schooling I need a January/ early February baby next year. I am having to give her a drug to force her to ovulate a little earlier than she is naturally wanting to but that won't affect conception at all. 

As for baby affecting lactation it does a little but in natures perfect way. The fetus doesn't need very much energy from the mare until the third trimester. At that point lactaion decreases and eventually shuts off to channel all energy into the new baby and prepping to start lactating again in a few months. This is how a mare will naturally wean a baby if there is no human interaction. Otherwise the older foal could nurse far longer, even years, if baby desired and no new breeding occurred in the dam. Mares are built to breed back to back and it's easier on their bodies to have a circular hormone routine of pregnant, foaling, nursing, foal heat, pregnant. Of course if the body condition is too poor in the mare she will prevent pregancy and focus on herself until her body is ready again.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

What stud did you breed her too? Tiny's daddy? Or a different stud?

I'm curious if you bred her live cover or AI on her foal heat. Its one of those things that a lot of 'rescues' say about nurse mares. That TB farms use nurse mares so the mare can be sent back to the stud. If she was bred live cover with Tiny at her side, it would be a nice proof that its quite easy to do without a nurse mare.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Rain Shadow said:


> What stud did you breed her too? Tiny's daddy? Or a different stud?
> 
> I'm curious if you bred her live cover or AI on her foal heat. Its one of those things that a lot of 'rescues' say about nurse mares. That TB farms use nurse mares so the mare can be sent back to the stud. If she was bred live cover with Tiny at her side, it would be a nice proof that its quite easy to do without a nurse mare.


I have bred mares live cover without the use of a nurse mare and have had no issues what so ever, just a matter of controlling the mare, stud and foal. I did bred sparks by AI and to a different stud than tinys sire, this boy is Reygans Smart Lena. He's a son of Dual Rey and out of a Smart Little Lena mare and won over 70,000 in NRCHA. Really awesome stallion that I got to phantom train and work closely with through the beginning of his stallion career. I also have a 2yr old stud colt by Reygans Smart Lena (his first born foal!) that is turining into an amazing horse and incredibly intelligent. I have a great feeling that the babies by Reygan will be just as talented as him, if not more so. These are pictures of the man himself!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm curious if you bred her live cover or AI on her foal heat. Its one of those things that a lot of 'rescues' say about nurse mares. That TB farms use nurse mares so the mare can be sent back to the stud. If she was bred live cover with Tiny at her side, it would be a nice proof that its quite easy to do without a nurse mare.


Most rescues don't know anything about breeding except the fairy tales they spread. I don't know ANYONE who uses a nurse mare for breeding, ever. In over 30 years of breeding, I have never used one, nor did my parents before me. We have done both AI and Live Cover when breeding a mare back. If doing AI, we use a Mare & Foal Breeding stock, which has a full sized stock for the mare and a smaller, higher one for the foal. That way mare and foal stay together and are not separated. 



















And when doing live cover, I put the foal in a stall right off the yard where we to the covering. Baby can see the mare, mare can see the baby, nobody gets stressed. 

My parents bred TBs and when they were going to breed a mare back right away after foaling, the sent the pregnant mare to the stallion a couple of months in advance, let her foal there and brought mare & foal home after she was confirmed in foal. Folks using our stallions did the same. 

With the advent and usage of shipped semen (for all but TBs) very few people send their mares to the stallions anymore. In my entire life, the only use anyone I ever knew had for a nurse mare was for an orphaned foal. 

Don't believe most of the stories a rescue will tell you, especially not when they involve breeding.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Really nice looking horses, how exciting!


----------



## Cowgirlupyup (Jan 31, 2016)

Sooooo cute!!!!!!!! Mama right with her!  Foals are the best!! ( no fence no foal horses!) lol


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well weekly update! Tiny will be 2 weeks old tomorrow and is growing like a weed! She picks up all her feet with just a little pressure and faces me when I put pressure on her halter, and she has all 4 front teeth! This week my
Mom also introduced her to apples which she is in love with... Even if her tongue keeps getting in the way. Will get more pictures on her actual 2 week birthday but I got one tonight that took my breath away before I started equaling in joy at how perfect she is! (I am biased I know but I can't help it!!)


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Good Lord, she's just about the nicest QH baby I've ever seen. Seriously!! I love watching her grow. You may have to lock her up to keep her safe....after you give me your address, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Good Lord, she's just about the nicest QH baby I've ever seen. Seriously!! I love watching her grow. You may have to lock her up to keep her safe....after you give me your address, lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha!!! Thank you! I have the hardest time turning her loose each morning. Want to warp her in bubble wrap and keep taking pictures. But she has such a fun time running around I grit my way through it. Then back in Jammie's and a clean straw bed for nighttime, close to bubble wrap as she will tolerate I think.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well tiny is three weeks old and is a fire cracker. She is very proud of her baby teeth and can't stop itching herself and stealing moms grain and apples. And she will officially be a big sister in 11 months! Doubt she is as excited as i am.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AWWWW 'fe gots toofies! And they love to work them things out on you, don't they? LOL! That is just a super cute little bebe! Did you breed mom back to the same stallion or another one? I forgot.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> AWWWW 'fe gots toofies! And they love to work them things out on you, don't they? LOL! That is just a super cute little bebe! Did you breed mom back to the same stallion or another one? I forgot.


I bred her to a different stud, Reygans Smart Lena. He won $72k in NRCHA and after looking at this filly I decided to put her to a stud that has had a successful showing career. I might breed her back to tinys dad (Dun Walla Walla) in the future but I'm also hoping she keeps proving herself and make her into a big $$ producing dam. Long shot but I'm fairly confident in her. Tinys sire is on the right, new baby's sire on the left. And a head shot of Reygan


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, now I remember! Nice choice!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well I have pretty much posted this everywhere now (one on purpose the other on accident) but in case someone missed it here it is again:

Well all of the color test came back and she is A/A E/E n/Cr D/nd2 sooooo a dunskin for sure with no possibility of throwing a red or black based baby! A little bummed about the A/A for future breeding options but I like knowing. Just got to get mama tested now to find out what all came from her. Moms dam was a palomino so I'm thinking a good chance of A/a there but so many factors involved it's insane to try and guess. Now just got to see how defined tinys dorsal stripe will be, keep your fingers crossed for DARK! However unlikely it looks right now, at least her tail is still striped. 

P.S. What color does everyone think I should register her as? Since AQHA won't accept dunskin and DNA proves she is a dun and a buckskin, I think I'm kinda leaning towards buckskin in case of selling her (not likely) and thinking that the title "buckskin" might grab more eyes. Opinions? 

Sorry to anyone who already read this... I got a little crazy in my new knowledge high.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hehe, and you forgot to post her cutie patootie picture on this thread. 

Love that you did the color tests which takes all guesswork out 

She is basically homozygous bay as every foal would have would have a bay based body no matter the stallion's genetics ;-)

And as I had said previously, I would register her a buckskin. Not for attention grabbing but because at a glance in her adult coat she will look like a buckskin (likely to look like a light creamy buttermilk buckskin but with a dorsal). If I were to sell her, I would list her as a dunskin and have the color tests available to prospective buyers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I would love buttermilk buckskin with a dorsal!!! 

And I've officially fixed the lack of baby butt pictures on this thread!! Lol


----------



## DragonflyAzul (Feb 24, 2016)

I followed you here from the foaling thread, that was a wild ride but worth the payoff in the end!

That filly is gorgeous and going places, I'm looking forward to watching her grow up.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I can't believe it's already been a month Tiny was born! Been trying to start calling her Juju since she isn't very tiny anymore  but here are the pictures!! Her butt shot up this week so she's a little lopsided, and to grace us with her monthly birthday someone got the runs. Oh well, I apologize for the wet/creamed baby butt but luckily she's cute enough to not see it right away


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I just think it's adorable how she has the black and white stars on her forehead


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Love her markings on the face! Such a little beauty!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

elle1959 said:


> I just think it's adorable how she has the black and white stars on her forehead


I think that's pretty cool too, it reminds me of an eclipse.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I really love her shadow star, will be curious to see if it lasts or not, never seen something like that before.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I really, really need your address.....that baby wants to come home with me

(Grinning)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I really, really need your address.....that baby wants to come home with me
> 
> (Grinning)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahaha! I think I want to hold on to this one for a while yet  we had a rain storm today and sparks hadn't finished her breakfast to tiny had to stand in the rain and wait until mama was done. With her all wet she showed off her dun marks better than ever! (I was convinced the dorsal was gone) and it even looked like she might have shoulder stripes. Thought you guys might like to see!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

OF COURSE we like to see. We only get to see 'our' foal when you post


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

That is one beautiful baby!!!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

elle1959 said:


> I just think it's adorable how she has the black and white stars on her forehead


Me too, I've never seen that!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

the black 'star' is the whirl on her forehead where the hair changes direction. It looks like a black star because her coat is lighter than her skin.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Here are this weeks pictures!!! Been a lot of rain this week and tiny has been loving playing in the puddles. So she is officially DIRTY! At least she lets my curry her and brush her mane and tail. She freaking loves her ears being scratched, silly little thing.


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

She is soooooo adorable!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I was late to feed this morning and tiny made sure that I knew all about her suffering. Sparks is not vocal at all but tiny is making up for it! She was very happy and couldn't wait to say good morning. Got an adorable picture of her and look at her eyelashes!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh she's a proper little Miss, isn't she? LOL! Minx!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Oh she's a proper little Miss, isn't she? LOL! Minx!


Oh yes! And she will tell you all about it too!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Tiny is almost 2 months! (7weeks to be exact). She has been loving the green grass and sunshine and is starting to shed out a nice dark gold like her mama. Can't believe how incredibly smart she is, already stops and waits when told whoa and can be lead anywhere in the world including puddles after very close inspection.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Triple E said:


> can be lead anywhere in the world including puddles after very close inspection.


I love this, "after very close inspection"! HA, that gives a very clear visual. What a lovely baby she is!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Where do you live? I'm not asking so I can steal your baby, the scenery is beautiful. And Tiny is adorable too.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

LoriF said:


> Where do you live? I'm not asking so I can steal your baby, the scenery is beautiful. And Tiny is adorable too.


Looks like WA or British Columbia to me, I wondered too!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Haha as long as you don't steal my baby! I'm actually in extreme northern California about 45 min from the Oregon border. Really love the area, just a tiny little high mountain valley.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Triple E said:


> Haha as long as you don't steal my baby! I'm actually in extreme northern California about 45 min from the Oregon border. Really love the area, just a tiny little high mountain valley.



Ah, my homeland, except I lived further south. Your in a beautiful area


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

You TOLD!! Guns out - patrol the borders!!!!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

It's been a while since I posted any pics of tiny, now known as JuJu. Going to be taking more this weekend but this one was too cute to wait for. She is in LOVE with her jolly ball. Had some thunderstorms this week and this morning she seemed to purposely push her ball into the barn and curl up guarding it until the storm passed!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

which mountains are those in the background? what general area are you?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

tinyliny said:


> which mountains are those in the background? what general area are you?



That is the Marble Mountain Range. They are a part of the Klamath National Forest. Really pretty mountain range that is usually a really pretty purple/indigo all summer long.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Look at that face!!!! Three months old this week and still stubbornly holding onto her baby coat... Sigh...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She is just toooo cute!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I haven't posted pictures for a while cause... Well... To put it nicely Juju has been having a less than attractive phase  she is starting to shed but that added to grass stains and lots of mud has been interesting. But today is a much better day for her so I snapped a few pics and here that are! Excited that she has started to shed, but I am surprised that the hair underneath is almost the EXACT color as her foal coat. Her face does look like it will be a little darker but otherwise a very light baby. Also looks like she will have very high black points on her legs. Momma is starting to want to self wean her already, not standing to let her nurse as much, and general irritability when juju wants to use her as a giant toy. I was wanting to have them stick together until Juju was at least 5 months but we will just have to see if sparks will allow that or not.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That's one goood lookin' filly!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you! I am just completely blown away by how perfect she is. Sparks has always been incredibly special to me and no matter what the baby looked like I was going to be pleased, but she has outdone herself with this one.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Amazing baby and getting so big so fast.


----------



## Grace1 (May 15, 2016)

Ahh my gosh, she's soo cute. The adorableness is killing me.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

And the molt is in full gear!!! First coat is coming in extremely light... To the point that it barely looks any different from her foal coat, except on her legs and face. Not very cute right now but I did get one good picture! Her neck and chest is completely shed out so you can get an idea how light it is in this picture


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Finally got around to taking registration pictures, wanted to share the best of them!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Sweet!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice, correct filly.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

She's just beautiful


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She is just adorable!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

JuJu is almost 5 months old now!!!! I can't believe how big she has gotten. All shed out expect low on her legs. She is just a dream to work with and has so much feel! But now for the important part... Pictures!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

And weaning day has finally happened! At first juju thought this whole thing was kinda cool but towards the afternoon decided she was over it and wanted mom back. All told she is doing great and mom can care less (and I think is actually thrilled to have a fence between her and baby). And I'm starting to think juju might be a taller horse than I first thought. Did the string test (she's so close to 6 months and it was killing me) and it said she would be 15-15.1. Seems really tall to me and she is at 13h flat right now. Any thoughts? Mom is 14.2 but the sire is about 13.3-14. But he got really sick as a foal and was stunted due to it so who know what he should of been.

And here are the pics!!! Auntie bea is handling the transition worse than juju and is letting juju lick and try to nirse her shoulder (first pic) super weird and kinda sweet at the same time.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

You wouldn't think that she could get any prettier than she already was, but she is. Glad the weaning is going well.

I string tested Novia at a week old and measured 16 inches from the cornet band to the middle of the knee. I expect her to be between 15.3 and 16 hands so I think it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Been a while since I had a juju update. She is going really nice and been going out to see a trainer a couple times a week to get poinied around and desensitized to horses coming and going and learning to stand tied quietly. Here in the next 2 weeks she is going to go to her first show!!! I have her entered in a halter class as well as an in hand trail class. Should be very interesting to see how it goes! Here are pics of her first real bath (she was not too amused by it), her new yearling friend that's also in kindergarten training, tied in a tree for patience training, and her meeting my new puppy, and then going back a little bit her first timed tied ever!


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

My goodness, she is cute!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

JuJu is such a pretty little thing. I'm sure she will be awesome in her first show. Don't forget to take photos.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

She looks amazing!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for all the kind words! Jubilee did amazing!!!! I couldn't believe how well behaved she was. She ended up getting second place for her in hand trail class and then turned around and won grand champion for her halter class. She was just an absolute dream and ended up with her own fan club by the end of it  here are the pictures! I also added a picture of her "brother" who went with her today just because I love the picture and he needs some credit for winning grand champion stallion lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ahhh! The pics with the glasses!! I'm dyin'!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well jubilee just keeps growing! Not as big as most of the babies born this year but she's trying lol! She is almost exactly 9 months old and stands a proud 13.3h. She's been just hanging out and growing up and has become absolute besties with a yearling roan filly I'm working with right now. I don't really have any good pictures with the amount of rain we have had (6in in 2.5wks) but here's one I snuck between storms! Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I can't believe I somehow missed the last set of pics. What a ham she is posing with the glasses, I'm cracking up. Her brother is a really handsome guy too. Congrats on the ribbons and wins. Well deserved as they are both beautiful.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

The weanling winter woes have officially set in!!! Little miss jubilee is not as adorable as she has been for the last nine months but luckily I still love her. And after trying to get most the mud off a Christmas bow was required just for the heck of it! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and are enjoying the start of the holiday season!!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Awe!! She's still adorable. 

I guess now is the time to put them behind the barn or in the back forty where no one can see them but I kind of like this stage that they go through. Novia is starting this phase. Anyone who sees her for the first time just politely smiles when I'm gushing about how cute she is. I just keep on smiling because I know. I remember how her mother looked as a yearling. 

Keep on taking pics and showing us, it's really neat to see the phases that they go through. You already know she's going to be an amazing horse.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

A www thanks LoriF!!! I just love looking at the pictures between now and this past summer! I had to take a bunch of pics from this frumpy stage just so I could never forget once she turns glossy again!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

WE love her. Even when we don't comment we are watching her progress


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> WE love her. Even when we don't comment we are watching her progress


Awe thank you!! It's nice to know that other people are enjoying her as much as I am!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is suuuuper adorable. I love the bow on her too! How cute!
So fluffy, love that winter coat!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I think she's still as precious as day one!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Her first big snowstorm!!!! Gotta love hanging out with mama and playing in the snow


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Those first two photos! It doesn't even look like it's snowing, it looks like snowballs are being thrown down on you guys. Jubilee is as cute as ever in her winter coat.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What stunning photos of lovely babies!
Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm so glad you guys liked the pictures!!! I of course had to take more this morning because she is acting like a giant toddler in the snow!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

That is so cute, should have been in the xmas comp!!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

No idea what all the pictures posted twice but oh well :/


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

She look adorable!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Jubilee is a year old!!!! Sadly she is a yak and not feeling photogenic today but oh well. Pics taken before a long grooming and lots of treats (same thing happened yesterday on her "actual" birthday but I've decided a two day celebration for her )


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So adorable, love the snow pictures.  Looks like she was having a blast in it.
& awww Jubilee is so adorable, so tiny & cute!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I missed it but Happy birthday to Jubilee anyway. I can't believe how fast they grow.

She has a crazy big butt on her and she is going to be a super powerhouse horse. I can't wait to see what is uncovered when the winter woolies come off.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Guess who is finally shedding!!!!! Never thought it would happen! I decided I would start posting teaser pics until her big summer reveal! I also took her to my trainers yesterday for him to run through her and assess where she's at and the verdict was she is exactly where he wants his two years olds and to turn her out until December. Pretty darn cool I think! Here is today's teaser.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I decided to this thread too, since I've been with you waiting for this one's sibling.  

She's a very pretty girl, can't wait for a full shed.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Look at that pretty bum


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

I love that dorsal stripe! Can't wait until her summer reveal...I can't decide if I'm glad you're posting teaser pics or not. Makes me so much more excited to see what she looks like!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Hahaha it might be a little evil but it's the same thing she has been doing to me all freaking spring! She wasn't coroperating this morning so the next picture will have to be this evening.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I have been so bad about updating this thread!! With all the babies hitting the ground and getting mare bred back jubilee has beeen living the dream out on pasture. But I'd did get new glossy (finally!) pictures.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Can I come live in your pasture? :wink:

Some seriously beautiful scenery and horses you've got there!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Awe, she's growing up so pretty


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

Looky the frosting! Such a beauty!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

egrogan said:


> Can I come live in your pasture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your more than welcome lol! I have a hard time going inside most days!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She's growing up really nice. I hope I'll be able to see her at three or four. She's going to be gorgeous.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

She is gorgeous! I love her colouring. Not biased at all :biggrin:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

OMG!!! It's been forever since I have given an update!!! We had a great summer here and Jubilee just keeps on growing and maturing. Took a few pictures tonight on our evening walk and wanted to share. She is starting to get a little fuzzy but that's just bringing out the dapples


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

About a month late in seeing this. I was just wondering where you have been. Jubilee is getting so nice. Well, she's always been really nice but you know what I mean. I love seeing her, she's so pretty.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Figured it was time to give an update!! There has been some big steps for Jubilee in the past few months, the biggest being she is officially started under saddle!!! She is going great and finished up her first 30 days incredibly well and my trainer had never seen a horse grasp what he was asking quicker and without fuss. Since she is only a baby we just did a light start and brought her back home where about once a week I have been working her and going for short little rides. So tickled with how she is coming along! I know hearing that she is started as a two year old will go against some peoples opinions on how to handle horse and I do apologize in advance. We are planning on showing her come next year which means an early start is mandatory. That said if she shows any signs of stress or discomfort we will give her the necessary time to rest. 

In addition to this huge mark she has officially turned 2!!!! I know I’m a month late sharing the news but better late than never. And her final accomplishment is she is now sporting her freeze brand! 


Ps my trainer is very tiny and lightweight which helps ALOT


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Jubilee is looking awesome!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

mg: where has the time gone!! love the pics


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I am so happy with how beautifully Jubilee is growing up. She is everything that I hoped she would be. Had an impromptu photo shoot yesterday and decided I had to share what she looks like now!


----------



## Loner (Dec 21, 2017)

She is one beautiful filly/I also like Jubilee.Very nice pictures.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

OMG she is gorgeous. Love her to bits!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh wow, she's beautiful. I haven't even gotten on Novia's back because she looks so immature to me. Jubilee looks so mature already.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh wow, she's beautiful. I'm looking forward to hearing how you two do in the show ring.

Sorry for the double post, I didn't think the first one went through. Having computer troubles over here.


----------

